
John Sculley on Why He Fired Steve Jobs - tortilla
http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-stories/2010-06-06/why-i-fired-steve-jobs/full/
======
pedalpete
I think this article misses a HUGELY important factor in Jobs current ability
to manage and lead Apple.

What did he learn from his initial departure and in the years before his
return.

Jobs is a different person. I'm sure getting kicked out of Apple was
devistating, and cause much soul searching. The 'what would I do different
next time' theme had to have been there.

He went on to found NeXT which never became a smashing success, but was likely
another huge learning experience. If Jobs was so infallible and could lead any
tech company, why did NeXT not have the same success as Apple did initally?

Then he went off and worked in a completely (or mostly) different industry
with Pixar. That must have been a HUGE learning experience. Now he not only
had media contacts, but really new the inner workings of that industry.

With Pixar, Jobs was now working with more artists, learning more about
aesthetics, animation, etc. All the while, the technology industry was still
growing in this area, and the core of these technologies was not yet available
to the personal computer.

THEN, he goes back to Apple. He's got a better understaning of aesthetics, and
character development, and he leads with some really innovative designs. I
wasn't a huge fan of that first iMac, but that lamp base type one was truly a
character and a computer all at once. Much more personable.

Then he gets into music with the iPod. Now he's able to better use the
expertise he's gained from all his previous experiences.

iPod goes into movies, media and technology are blending faster than ever
before.

I ask, if Steve Jobs hadn't been ousted from Apple originally, would Apple be
what it is today?

~~~
kls
I agree, without Pixar and that experience, I dont think Jobs would have the
knowledge of the creative content arena to have made the IPod happen.

